#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  I got a Thai girl preggers and decided to return to Thailand 4eva

## ChadAlphaGod

Whoa!  It's an OG forum. I don't know how I ended up here. But I thought these kind of places had been lost to the history books. Kinda nostalgic here now. It's all Facebook and Twitster and so on nowadays.

Just sparking up a convo if anybody is interested, for the sake o' the good ol' days:

Anyway, I lived in Thailand for 10 years in my twenties, but had to return to Farangland after I ran out of munny. Common story. Had a relationship with a Filipino girl when I was in Farangland but it fell through because she was psychotic. So looking on dating sites for a new girlfriend I thought why not a Thai? I kinda speak Thai, so it made sense. Went to Thai cupid for a few hours and found a new one.

I overstayed my Thai visa by a year or few when I was there, so I am still barred from re-entering until July 3 2019 (but who's counting?!) So I met my new hussy, Khun Tayida, in Vientiane instead. She's just turned 21 and is a university student studying environmental science. She was a virgin too, before she met me. Gotta be careful on dating sites, but the good girls are there and do exist to those who're smart enough to tell the difference.

Well, I advised her to take contraceptive pills because I don't use condoms (can't feel anything and there's no point having sex if I use them because I don't get anything out of it). She chose not to. She prolly got preggers in the first few days, because we were only together for 2 and a half weeks and she tested positive on the preggy test as soon as she got home to Buriram.

Anybody ever been to Buriram? What's it like? I used to live in Nakhon Si Thammarat, so I ain't familiar with much north of the Kok.

Khun Tayida didn't tell her parents that she was meeting me because apparently they had forbidden it on account I already have 2 Thai daughters and they considered me a bad boy. I didn't know that at the time. It caused an argument after we were back at our respective homes and I forced her to tell them. So obviously her parents have changed their tune now that she's knocked up and they insist I must marry her ASAP. LOL

I decided to do it. I fucking hate Farangland. Work work work and no fun, no reason for existing. I'm gonna save up to buy a small block of land in rural Buriram and build a house there, furnish it, put a car in the garage, then move back to Thailand and never return.  I'll keep my visas in order this time though LOL I'll work online but I don't give a damn about munny anymore. Khun Tayida has an internship lined up once she graduates, and she'll get a high paid job by Thai standards.

I am gonna retire in a few years at age 35 and sit on my ass and let my Thai wife and Thai daughters rake in the cash, whilst I be a shining model example of an expat! 

I have an idea I always wanted to try: If one owns a Rottweiler in Thailand, one could, hypothetically, build a chariot out of bamboo and bicycle wheels and use it as a cheap method of transport to get around the local township. Has anybody else tried anything like this?

So what's been going on the last few years since I left Prathet Thai? Is the military dictator treating you all well? How's the new king?  What's the price of Beer Chang now? I'm especially interested on any info on Buriram, since it's where I'm likely to crashland this time...

Chat anything if you want. This post was just to say hi. Peace

Here a pic of us together. She's damn skittish when the camera comes out so sorry I don't got better. I attach another pic of her for views:





She's plain, TBH. I could get a supermodel if I want, but 99% of them are sluts. I went for a good girl this time. Kinda thinking ahead in life now. She's a unicorn, if truth be told

----------


## AntRobertson

So much troll in just one post, well done!

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'm especially interested on any info on Buriram


Town or province?

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Town or province?


I think it's Lam Plai Mat amphur where her family lives and I'll probably buy land there. So province.

----------


## raycarey

> So much troll in just one post, well done!


line after line.

it really is impressive.

----------


## nidhogg

Seatbelts on, strap in for the ride.

----------


## bsnub

Dickie multi nick  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> I got a Thai girl preggers and decided to return to Thailand 4eva


Congratulations on both counts.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> So much troll in just one post, well done!


Just imagine the poor naive Thai girl who doesn't speak any English and thinks she's hit the jackpot with a hot white boyfriend, slowly coming to the realization through our broken conversations in quasi Thai that the guy sitting in the bed next to her she's been shagging without contraception simply isn't normal... 

I'm not trolling. I am a troll. There's a difference. I can't turn it off, even IRL.

She actually left me 3 days early in Vientiane. She got sulky and went home after she learnt I spent a week with a ladyboy in Manila just before I met her. That was her fault though. I'd booked my tickets and was supposed to fly straight to Lao to meet her - it was all planned for her to be my 1 and only - and 1 week before the trip she suddenly tells me she fucked up and her passport is actually expired and she's applying for a new one. So I extended my stopover in Manila for an additional week and made the most of it while she got her passport in order.

I tried to convince her it'd be fine having a ladyboyfriend and a girlfriend both. I thought I was a very persuasive person. She's stubborn though and she ran away. Wasn't much I could do at the time. She was crying. I later agreed I'd choose her though and commit, so it worked out alright in the end (probably for the best given she was preggers).

----------


## Maanaam

> line after line.
> 
> it really is impressive.


Line after line after line.
But he got heaps of repo in 4 posts.
Whose multi is he? Nummy (Sid) or Lu?

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

What's a multi?

----------


## NamPikToot

> Dickie multi nick


Princess, you are just jealous you've not managed to get your micropenis wet in Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Line after line after line.
> But he got heaps of repo in 4 posts.
> Whose multi is he? Nummy (Sid) or Lu?


Guilty. Bit younger than you tho.

----------


## Maanaam

> She's plain, TBH. I could get a supermodel if I want, but 99% of them are sluts.





> I am gonna retire in a few years at age 35





> I already have 2 Thai daughters and they considered me a bad boy





> I don't use condoms





> She prolly got preggers in the first few days





> my new hussy





> I don't know how I ended up here. But I thought these kind of places had been lost to the history books.


Etc etc...



> line after line.


I would say the only thing impressive is the belief he'll be taken seriously.

----------


## Luigi

Zaza's up the duff.  :Smile: 



Those throw-off pics aren't fooling anyone bud.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> She's plain, TBH. I could get a supermodel if I want


Must be Lu. Can there be that many Brit narcissists?

----------


## nidhogg

> Zaza's up the duff. 
> 
> 
> 
> Those throw-off pics aren't fooling anyone bud.


Could be.  If you had to bonk za, imagining her as a 21 year old uni student would be the way to go.  Lights off of course.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Etc etc...
> I would say the only thing impressive is the belief he'll be taken seriously.


Errrm, you've been thinking that for 4 years.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

This guy is like Fluke on speed. Could be fun.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Lu





> Must be Lu


Yup. I'm with the nutter. It's definitely Lu.

----------


## NamPikToot

> This guy is like Fluke on speed. Could be fun.


NevtheCam, have you CSI'd the location of the meal yet?

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Could be.  If you had to bonk za, imagining her as a 21 year old uni student would be the way to go.  Lights off of course.


Dude, that's cold. I admit she's plain - and I don't care because I chose her based on character; my ex wife was chosen based on looks and I ignored her personality. That was a mistake. But Khun Tayida is OKAY if you like coffee girls, no need for lights off. I actually find her elegant in the shape of her body. She's taller than the average Thai woman and very slender... actually got a few looks for that though. You know how teenagers grow? They gain height first at about 14 and then fill out after. But she's got that kinda body where it looks like she's still a 14 y/o half way through puberty. She looks YOUNG when you see her, and I got a lot of dirty looks for that.

The way she dressed didn't help either. She has absolutely no fashion sense. She showed up wearing an XXL sized hoody that'd be too big for me even. Damn baggy, and had holes in it because it was old. But you know Thai girls where these things to keep the sun off them. But to the other tourists it basically looked like I'd picked up a 14 year old beggar off the street  :Sad:  Got a lot of dirty looks.

I told her next time I meet in Thailand I'm gonna buy her dresses and force her to wear them, and tie her hair up in a bun because as I said she got an elegant body, but she just doesn't know how to present it. I'll attach a photo kind shows what I mean.

Also is a pic of me with the ladyboy I met in Manils. She's hot, but has a shady history. I know the warning signs and this is what I mean, I can get a hot as fuck girl if I want but "I been down that road and now I'm back, sitting on square one, tryna pick myself up off of where I started from". Don't wanna repeat it. My first wife, the mother of my Thai daughters, she was plain too. Back when I was 19 and met her I kinda just liked her because she was motherly to me. But point is my daughters are very beautiful despite her being plain, and my daughters will be beautiful no matter who the mother is... within reason. So smarter to choose based on character. That's serious advice. Ignore it at your own detriment...



https://ibb.co/3CRVcTH
https://ibb.co/VQR9k5R

----------


## Neverna

> NevtheCam, have you CSI'd the location of the meal yet?


I'm putting it through the Nevometer algorithms now.

The first scan tells me it's probably in Laos.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> NevtheCam, have you CSI'd the location of the meal yet?


Khop Chai Deu bar and restaurant, Vientiane. 




> Etc etc...
> I would say the only thing impressive is the belief he'll be taken seriously.


LOL But if you're wrong, the joke's on you, right? 

My ex Filipina girlfriend was a ladyboy. She was fucking hot. At the place I worked, the guys when they learned I lived 10 years in Thailand they started joking my girlfriend must have a dick. Because, you know, they heard the stories. I just laughed along though, and showed them more photos of her and all agreed she was smoking hot. And there were more ladyboy jokes. I kept laughing. The joke was on them, being too stupid to know they were right...

----------


## cyrille

Nothing to do with the beer lao on the table, then.  :Very Happy: 

Looks a bit stylish for Lao to me.

If it is then I'd go for Luang Prabang.

----------


## NamPikToot

BLD, BLD, come in BLD.

TDCSI require a Lao Resto ID.

----------


## happynz

> So much troll in just one post, well done!


ChadAlphaGod is lucid. That rules out a fishlocker jailbreak.

----------


## Neverna

> Nothing to do with the beer lao on the table, then.


Not just the beer Lao on their table, but also on another table.




> Looks a bit stylish for Lao to me.


In a hotel I would say. 




> If it is then I'd go for Luang Prabang.


I'll go for Vientiane.

----------


## baldrick

> But he got heaps of repo in 4 posts.


I greened him - great first post

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Not just the beer Lao on the table, but also on the trolly for another table.
> 
> 
> In a hotel I would say. 
> 
> 
> I'll go for Vientiane.


Yeah coz I said it was Vientiane. Great detective work there! The restaurant is Khop Chai Deu. Google it. It's near Nam Phou fountain. I really recommend it. The kai yeow ma (black eggs) is particularly good there. I also enjoyed one of their deep fried fish but I can't remember the Thai name of it. It's that really ugly fish with the buck teeth. If you're ever in Vientiane, GO THERE! Good prices, great food, beautiful restaurant. The Central Vienna hotel around the corner is also a reasonable place to stay. Good priced beer in the lobby, 10000 kip per big bottle.

----------


## Neverna

> Yeah coz I said it was Vientiane. Great detective work there!


Yeah, I posted it before I read your post naming it. 




> The restaurant is Kho Chai Deu. Google it.


I've walked past that place but never set foot inside.




> It's near Nam Phou fountain.


Next to the river isn't it? Just a few minutes walk from the fountain. 




> If you're ever in Vientiane, GO THERE! Good prices, great food, beautiful restaurant.


Maybe next time.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

Oh hey I got kai yeow ma in that OP photo. Yeah I ordered it several times there. That an lap moo are my favorite Thai dishes. But their lap moo had too much basil in it, I think. They'd kinda thinned it out with basil to Westernize it, I think. I hate it when they do that.

----------


## NamPikToot

Jeeze CSI fell at the first hurdle there, some whippersnapper just tied us up in his first thread. We're getting old.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Yeah, I posted it before I read your post naming it. 
> 
> 
> I've walked past that place but never set foot inside.
> 
> 
> Next to the river isn't it? Just a few minutes walk from the fountain. 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time.


It's like just across the road from the fountain. Used to have a fountain view, I think back when I was 19/20. They built up some restaurants around the fountain though that blocked the view. Doesn't really do the scene justice. The beauty of Vientiane is its openess and... beauty, really. It's tranquil compared to other Asian cities. They need to be careful with their development so as not to ruin that. The place could easily become Hell if they don't do it right, given the lack of space for mistakes in a mountainous country

----------


## NamPikToot

KIn hell, CSI is back. 

Its the "Enemy Of Many"...

----------


## Luigi

> I greened him - great first post


Me too.


Much better than an OP from a simple-brained mentalist having a full-blown shit-attack because Thaivisa won't delete their account. Posts liked to Number of Posts ratio indignantly included.  :Smile:

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

Ah... some of my posts are slow to show. Gods help the poor moderator who has to manually approve this stuff 555 But I have some replies in the first page to your comments prolly missed

----------


## Jack meoff

Chadders looks a bit like a young BLD innit.

#meetoo

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Chadders looks a bit like a young BLD innit.
> 
> #meetoo


What's a BLD?

----------


## foobar

> Yeah coz I said it was Vientiane. Great detective work there!


Ignore Neverna ...hes the wannabe mod on these forums.

----------


## Jack meoff

^ Jail him Nev :Smile:

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Does not look like a Buri Ram babe, what are her teeth like?


Her teeth are good. She's defo Buriram though. Yeah her skin is darker than most there. Looks like south Thai. I dunno why. That's just the way she is.

----------


## Neverna

> ^ Jail him Nev


Just red him, Jack. Gets him all triggered real quick, and we get to witness his invented "rage PM" claim all over again.    :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Just red him, Jack. Gets him all triggered real quick, and we get to witness his invented "rage PM" claim all over again.


Know what, why not.

----------


## foobar

> Just red him, Jack. Gets him all triggered real quick,


Oh, there he is ...my little puppet on a string.  :Smile: 

Neverna lives such a sad miserable lonely existence that he thinks reds have some kind of meaning.

Little does he know that every time I slag him off I get a flood of greens ...keep em coming Mod Neverna.

----------


## Neverna

> Oh, I'm a little triggered pinocchio puppet





> Little does he know that every time I slag him off I get a flood of greens .


Yeah, that's why you turned your repo off.  :rofl:  

How's your nose growing, foolba?

----------


## foobar

^ Fully triggered now ...he can't help himself.  :Smile: 

I pull my string and up he pops...

----------


## baldrick

> I pull my string


tampon or leash ?

----------


## buriramboy

Is this the return of EoM, looks similar now had a shave.

----------


## NamPikToot

> tampon or leash ?


Arse hair, why his eyes water so much

----------


## NamPikToot

> Is this the return of EoM, looks similar now had a shave.


Was my guess. But reckon its a Lu wind up. If not he's a nutter for throwing it out there or is it Fluke....

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Was my guess. But reckon its a Lu wind up. If not he's a nutter for throwing it out there or is it Fluke....


What are you guys talking about? You're losing me. Now I feel like the one getting old  :Sad:

----------


## Neverna

There was another guy a few years ago that came with a story about him and Thai women and he posted up a load of photos of him and them. Similar style, story slightly different though if I recall correctly. Some American stud type guy.

----------


## buriramboy

> Was my guess. But reckon its a Lu wind up. If not he's a nutter for throwing it out there or is it Fluke....


Writes too well to be fluke.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

What exactly about my story is unusual for an expat in Thailand? Or ex-expat-soon-to-be-expat-once-more, so to say

----------


## Neverna

> What exactly about my story is unusual for an expat in Thailand? Or ex-expat-soon-to-be-expat-once-more, so to say


555

Genuine question, have you thought through what you will do and how you will be able to do it? Obviously you have decided what you want to do but being able to do it is something else. As you say you have experience in Thailand, I'm curious as to how you intend to achieve it.

----------


## baldrick

> what you will doooooo


I thought shelf packer to english teacher was a career path ?

----------


## buriramboy

> What exactly about my story is unusual for an expat in Thailand? Or ex-expat-soon-to-be-expat-once-more, so to say


More the merrier here IMO as the forum is stale as fuck, hang around as I'd rather read your posts than the likes of simple Sybil. Troll or genuine who cares if provide entertainment.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> 555
> 
> Genuine question, have you thought through what you will do and how you will be able to do it? Obviously you have decided what you want to do but being able to do it is something else. As you say you have experience in Thailand, I'm curious as to how you intend to achieve it.


I already explained it in the OP. I'm gonna buy a house in rural Buriram. Or, if you want specifics, I'm gonna get my ex wife to buy land, then gift it to my 8 year old daughter so it's in her name so it can't be wrenched away from me should worst come to worst, and I'll build the house on the land myself. Lawyer advised me that's the best option, as minors can't buy land but they can receive it as gifts from parents. I'll buy everything I need before going to Thailand - furnish the house with TV, fridge, computer, furniture, and put a new car in the garage. Plus keep enough cash in my bank account to do the marriage visas. Is it still 400,000 needed? But I'll get over a million just for safes and I won't spend it. Just keep it for visa requirements and try to invest small portions of it to see if I can grow it.

Once all that is done, I am done too. Gonna retire. My new wife Khun Tayida will be finished university by then and working a good job. I'll stay at home taking care of the kids, including my 2 daughters from my previous marriage, and she will go work to take care of us and pay the bills. I'll try work online and make some cash if I can. I'm a skilled writer and might have luck as a content creator. Also, I want to have a garden and raise chickens and be relatively self sufficient.

That's the plan. Seems easy enough to me. 

I've been over all this with Khun Tayida and she's cool with the plan. She's obviously been brainwashed by dumb assed Thai feminists and has this "strong woman" narrative. Although she's nowhere near as toxic as Western feminists, don't get me wrong. But it's kind of convenient for me because now she has no qualms about being the working spouse whilst I get to be the stay at home mom! 

The first time I went to Thailand, my money finished after 2 years. The next 8 years I spent working my ex wife's rice and rubber farm. So I know the lifestyle I'm talking about. The difference between now and then is my ex wife was uneducated and couldn't even get a job at 7 Eleven whereas Khun Tayida will have a university degree.

That's some advice there - look for an educated Thai girl. There are a lot of them if you bother to browse the profiles and talk to the girls at Thai cupid. If you just click on the profiles of the hottest babes with the biggest tits you might end up with a looker, but it's gonna make retiring 30 years early a LOT harder than if you'd found a uni chick. Also, I'm deadly serious about attempting to make a chariot out of bamboo and bicycle wheels and have it towed by a Rottweiler. Stop dismissing everything I say.




> More the merrier here IMO as the forum is stale as fuck, hang around as I'd rather read your posts than the likes of simple Sybil. Troll or genuine who cares if provide entertainment.


Yeah it seems alright here. Never found any good expat groups on Facebook yet. So nowhere else to go if I wanna talk about this subject. Used to post on muaythailand.com but the site closed down. Sucked.

----------


## taxexile

neverna




> Genuine question, have you thought through what you will do and how you will be able to do it?


fuck off neverna you oaf and stop attempting to introduce gravitas to this entertaining troll.

----------


## Jack meoff

Chad
Did you teach in Thailand when you were there before?

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Chad
> Did you teach in Thailand when you were there before?


Nah, I did Muay Thai a bit at the start, then rice farmer and rubber.

----------


## taxexile

oh dear, neverna sent me a red. feel better now do you.




> Neverna lives such a sad miserable lonely existence that he thinks reds have some kind of meaning.
> 
> Little does he know that every time I slag him off I get a flood of greens ...keep em coming Mod Neverna.

----------


## Neverna

You were begging for it. I obliged. You are welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

The fooker's sorted.


Onya Chad. _*fistpump*_

----------


## Jack meoff

> Nah, I did Muay Thai a bit at the start, then rice farmer and rubber.


Cool


.

----------


## Luigi

TD does like a bit of a photothread.

----------


## Jack meoff

I'm not going Dj pat on his meds.

----------


## buriramboy

Its EoM.

----------


## Jack meoff

> Little does he know that every time I slag him off I get a flood of greens ...keep em coming Mod Neverna.


 :smiley laughing: Apart from butters the shelf stacker in Calais.....mention 1 more!

----------


## Cujo

> Its EoM.


Nah, EOM was sincere. Deranged, but sincere.
This is just a clever troll.

----------


## SKkin

> Here a pic of us together.


re: The pic in the OP...Is that your little brother in your avatar pic? Son?

----------


## Maanaam

> clever troll.


Clever?



> entertaining troll.


Entertaining?

He's certainly got that Luluesque way of slipping little humblebrags into the monologue.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> NevtheCam, have you CSI'd the location of the meal yet?


Looks like kop chai der bar.

----------


## armstrong

It's they way he calls his misses Khun tiyada. Odd.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> re: The pic in the OP...Is that your little brother in your avatar pic? Son?


??? With an Adam's apple the size of an... apple. Yeah, Sherlock. That's an 8 year old.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> It's they way he calls his misses Khun tiyada. Odd.


Never talked politely about a Thai hussy? Telling...

----------


## Neverna

> It's they way he calls his misses Khun tiyada. Odd.


Yes. Had me giggling.

----------


## Loy Toy

I reckon Chad is brilliant even if he is a troll.

Reminds of Gentleman Scamp.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Disapoined i never bumped into chad in vientiane. Would of been a great laugh on the wobbly pops with him. Onya chad.

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> Disapoined i never bumped into chad in vientiane. Would of been a great laugh on the wobbly pops with him. Onya chad.


Well, I shall inevitably return if you're an expat there. You can join me for beer and several games of chess at the Khop Chai Deu. Don't know when though. Maybe next year.

----------


## Luigi

Giz a shout if yer ever up in Chiang Mai Chadski, you and the mrs are welcome for an evening's poolside BBQ.




If you don't mind losing at chess, that is.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> Yes. Had me giggling.


Well, with his 10 years in Thailand, he claims " I kinda speak Thai".
It's also odd that he calls her a hussy while also extolling her virtues as a good girl.

----------


## Luigi

Watch out Chadski, Detective Moron is on your case.  :Smile:

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

Will do, Luigi

"Hussy" is short for "housewife". Improper slang, but nothing wrong with the word.

----------


## Neverna

> "Hussy" is short for "housewife". Improper slang, but nothing wrong with the word.


I've never heard or seen it used to mean that before. But perhaps you are 500 years old.

----------


## Dillinger

If you are ever near Pattaya Chad; give Loy Toy or Bogon a call, you filthy ladyblokes cock smoking homo wrongun :Smile:

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> If you are ever near Pattaya Chad; give Loy Toy or Bogon a call, you filthy ladyblokes cock smoking homo wrongun


Who are Loy Toy or Bogon? I don't do whores, but I never say no to a pretty girl who gonna offer to buy me a drink. Ugh, that seems a rarity in Asia, though. After Khun Tayida left in a hissy fit in Lao a few days early, I figured I had nothing to do so might as well hit Tinder. Got a few matches in a few hours. Now, I am guessing it was just the "type" of girl on Tinder, but if the sample was ANYTHING to go by, those hos were such trash. The suggestion I'd come over to their house and they'd cook me dinner was met with such fucking indignation, even when I pointed out I'd buy the ingredients if they had nothing good in stock. They all seemed to expect a 5 star dinner after they matched a white guy.

Such hos are so dumb. They NEVER think of the long-term, only judge shit on the short term. Like, if they just fucking cooked me dinner like a proper woman should, maybe it could've sparked a relationship that could end up with me dumping tens of thousands of dollars on them in the long run. But no, this prick appears to be going cheap because he wants a home cooked meal. Better hook up with that elderly gent with a heart condition and his life savings to blow instead.

The ho I ended up hooking up with that night was a ladyboy lived a few kays out of town. There was no dinner as by the time I got there I'd already eaten. I slept in her bed, received a blowy in the morning, and then went back to my hotel thinking she was alright and I invited her to come into town for dinner that night. Messages me on Line a few hours later "You give me 500,000 kip". WTF for? "There some thing I want to buy". No shit. That's the end of that story and the end of my experience with Lao girls.

Advice here: Tinder is for whores. Period.

There was actually a nice girl working at the Khop Chai Deu, but it's rude to approach a girl at her workplace because if she doesn't like the attention then it can make her job uncomfortable. I don't know where else to meet a Lao girl though. Might be some internet sites with good girls on them. Asian Cupid or something. But I always wanted to try free range. If I'm getting married now then maybe I missed my oppurtunity forever?

----------


## NamPikToot

:rofl:  that's quite a journey over 4 pages. Is that you breaking your gay cherry at the end there?

----------


## nidhogg

> Like, if they just fucking cooked me dinner like a proper woman should,



So, tell me  -what is it like living in the 1950s?

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

> So, tell me  -what is it like living in the 1950s?


I pity your relationships, TBH, if that's what you think. I'm assuming you guys aren't ALL sitting at a restaurant/bar in Pattaya with your notebooks hooked into the free WiFi, 50 years old, bald, fat, sweating like a pig, and wearing a sodden Beer Change singlet as you throw back your fifth bottle for the morning. In which case, you have options. So why NOT choose the girl who puts in the extra elbow grease?

----------


## Dillinger

> If I'm getting married now then maybe I missed my oppurtunity forever?


Our resident top swordsman and lothario extraordinaire Luigi will show you how to pull off  five Mistresses at one time.









> The ho I ended up hooking up with that night was a *ladyboy* lived a few kays out of town. There was no dinner as by the time I got there I'd already eaten. I slept in *her* bed, received a blowy in the morning, and then went back to my hotel thinking *she* was alright and I invited *her* to come into town for dinner that night. Messages me on Line a few hours later "You give me 500,000 kip". WTF for? "There some thing I want to buy". No shit. That's the end of that story and the end of my experience with *Lao girls*


 :smiley laughing: 
This has to be the return of Socal

----------


## ChadAlphaGod

Ugh. No fun, Dilinger

----------


## Luigi

> 50 years old, bald, fat, sweating like a pig, and wearing a sodden Beer Change singlet as you throw back your fifth bottle for the morning


Well yeah, that would be:




> Dilinger


Aka The Hungry Hungry Hippo.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> that's quite a journey over 4 pages. Is that you breaking your gay cherry at the end there?


You should be honored to have gotten a mention dumbprik...




> Better hook up with that elderly gent with a heart condition and his life savings to blow instead.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## NamPikToot

> You should be honored to have gotten a mention dumbprik...





> The ho I ended up hooking up with that night was a ladyboy lived a few kays out of town.I slept in her bed, received a blowy in the morning,


I think its great you two met up, hope you packed your mouthwash Princess.

----------


## bsnub

> I think its great you two met up, hope you packed your mouthwash Princess.


You really need to try harder you old duffer. The thing is you ain't funny. How is your pacemaker holding up?  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> I'm assuming you guys aren't ALL sitting at a restaurant/bar in Pattaya with your notebooks hooked into the free WiFi, 50 years old, bald, fat, sweating like a pig, and wearing a sodden Beer Change singlet as you throw back your fifth bottle for the morning


are you telling me I have no chance anymore of getting a blowjob from a ladyboy  - arrgh , the humanity




> Ugh. No fun, Dilinger


its is all fcuking funny - you post your pic and dill will have you in a ditch getting a blowjob from lassie


if anyone is bored , copy the original post and start a thread on thai visa - the conniptions until they delete the thread would be gold

----------


## Hugh Cow

I'm assuming you guys aren't ALL sitting at a restaurant/bar in Pattaya with your notebooks hooked into the free WiFi, 50 years old, bald, fat, sweating like a pig, and wearing a sodden Beer Change singlet as you throw back your fifth bottle for the morning. 

S.A is over 50 isn't he?

----------


## SKkin

> ??? With an Adam's apple the size of an... apple. Yeah, Sherlock. That's an 8 year old.


Just saying your avatar pic looks younger than the dude in the OP pic. Just an observation. Why specify 8 years old? A younger brother could be in the teens, 20 or 30 something. At least I didn't ask if he was your rent boy.  :Smile: 

Another observation, your "plain" girlfriend is much more attractive than the flipper with tits and a kickstand. IMO...

----------


## Hugh Cow

> It's they way he calls his misses Khun tiyada. Odd.


Doesn't Stroller's misses call him Khun? 

Sorry, I didn't realise the T was missing.

----------


## baldrick

ah - genticles the sausage smuggler

he does not wear a chang singlet because his moobs migrate outside the cotton protection and his nipples get sunburnt

----------


## NamPikToot

> Doesn't Stroller's misses call him Khun?  Sorry, I didn't realise the T was missing.


Hugh, got outta bed the wrong side today?  :Smile:  I am the wrong side of 50 but not in Patts, don't possess a wifebeater and whilst not as trim as me rugger days i haven't got a gut. Still waiting for the Aircon thread, and i'm sure Terry will have some anecdotes to add to it.

----------


## Neverna

> Hugh, got outta bed the wrong side today?  I am the wrong side of 50 but not in Patts, don't possess a wifebeater and whilst not as trim as me rugger days i haven't got a gut. Still waiting for the Aircon thread, and i'm sure Terry will have some anecdotes to add to it.


So you are Stroller? 

Welcome back.  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Busted. The years it took to maintain the Yerman front in the face of all the hostility, Princess aside, who may even been Strolls Tranny son possibly resultant from that visit to Yermany.

----------


## bsnub

> I'm assuming you guys aren't ALL sitting at a restaurant/bar in Pattaya with your notebooks hooked into the free WiFi, 70 years old, bald, fat, sweating like a pig, and wearing a sodden Beer Change singlet as you throw back your fifth bottle for the morning.


Well you just described numprik I mean dumbprik to the letter except I adjusted the age upward for you. That old duffer can't even squirt one out on his own without a little help from the viagra  :Smile: 




> S.A is over 50 isn't he?


Most of the angry ones are. Lets keep context though. SA aka the gent aside from his sausage follies has consistently outsmarted diwmits like taxie and dumprik.

----------


## baldrick

> So you are Stroller?


no , he is just a khunt

----------


## Dillinger

Thought I'd give this Tinder a whirl

----------


## Jack meoff

10,000 km away, how lucky is Chutney :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> no , he is just a khunt


Bit harsh Balders, have i upset you?

----------


## Dillinger

^^

----------


## Maanaam

> have i upset you?


No, he just recognises a khunt when he sees one... I'm guessing.

----------


## NamPikToot

> No, he just recognises a khunt when he sees one... I'm guessing.


Looks like schools out for Dumber...

----------


## baldrick

> Bit harsh Balders


I didn't call you an english teacher

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Thought I'd give this Tinder a whirl


Thats also the khop chai der  barTranlstion [/= thank you. )Not to much whooring and tour touring since the owners decided they wanted to be hiso.  Banned the tarts damn  shame really.

----------


## Jack meoff

^ :rofl:

----------


## pseudolus

Its amusing to see her on here. Last time I encountered her I had just given her a nice big cream pie and my pal was about to jump in for sloppy seconds.

----------


## NamPikToot

Where is our SP / EOM cross, gone silent

----------


## Cujo

Gone back to ntd?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Gone back to selling skin whitening cream and getting plastered  :Smile: 


Za!!! He loves you long time  :sexy:

----------


## crazynoonga

1, ladyboy, .... 2.. cucked.... 3  yes you could use a Rottweiler as a chariot dog.. in 1980s china i remember seeing people using dogs to pull little carts they sat on. the dog was an investment they could use to eat or sell later. theyed zip around collecting um metal scraps and paper and shit and sellin it or begging loooked like a wiled time..

----------

